# Does NIX kill fleas?



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I think you would be better off just having dog flea shampoo. I'd be a little worried about the Nix because its so strong and you have to leave it on for a while and I would worry Daisy would lick it. 

We use Tropiclean flea & tick shampoo and it works pretty well, however we are in the market for flea medicine right now. :doh:


----------



## Mommy_2_Duke (Jan 13, 2010)

Ugh..they are SO anoying! I use frontline on Duke every 2 weeks and he still gets fleas.We live on a farm,so Im _really_ worried about what the summer will bring (more fleas,tics etc etc).
Its not only that,but my MILs dogs are FULL of fleas all year!! (they´re outside dogs) and its hard to keep dogs away from other dogs when you live on the same land.The fleas are just everywhere here.
There´s nothing worse than sitting and having a cuddle with your dog,and seeing a flea run across his tummy **shudders**


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

If you are having to apply Frontline every 2 weeks, then it's not working properly. Consider switching to Advantage, K9 Advantix, or Comfortis. My vet told me that Advantage and Frontline don't seem to be as effective anymore because the fleas (in this area at least) have built up immunities to it, so we switched to Comfortis and have had no flea itching since.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You are giving him toxic levels of flea preventative if you are applying it every two weeks. As young as he is, I would wash him with puppy formula flea shampoo. You can also ask your vet about Capstar.


----------



## Mommy_2_Duke (Jan 13, 2010)

I mean the frontline *spray* by the way  It says to use it every two weeks and thats what my vet also recomended because of where we live.
I asked him about the tubes that you apply to the neck (like Advantix) but he didnt feel comfortable with those yet at his last vet visit..I´ll see what he says about those this week when I go back


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe Program as well. The Capstar only works for a day. You have to have something to combine it with.


----------

